
Prevalence of SARS-CoV-2 in Spain: a nationwide seroepidemiological study - abhi3
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31483-5/fulltext?href=rss
======
abhi3
Key points:

1) Seroprevalance of antibodies in just 5% of the population in one of the
hardest hit European countries

2) No difference in infection rates based on gender

3) Large variations in seroprevalence based on symptoms:

No symptoms - 2.8%; Several Symptoms - 12.3%; Loss of smell - 40.1%

Actual cases 8x the official count and IFR of just over 1%

This study is the largest yet and weakens the case for the pursuit of herd
immunity without vaccines (28k fatalities with an infection rate of just 5%)

~~~
lbeltrame
> 1) Seroprevalance of antibodies in just 5% of the population in one of the
> hardest hit European countries

I think this is only partly relevant. SARS-CoV-2 did not spread like a
molecule in a solution. Since the spread is not uniform, seroprevalence in the
individual regions is far more important, and IIRC the regional data were up
to 3x the national amount in some specific regions.

